# New Bench Mill Purchase



## mec9900 (Jun 18, 2020)

I am looking at purchasing a new bench mill.  I think I have narrowed it down to either a Precision Matthews PM727V or a Weiss VM32L. I can find plenty of reviews on Precision Matthews and the PM727V, but not very much on Weiss or the VM32L.   Does anyone have any other suggestions that I should consider.   I have owned a Excello knee mill, but have moved and only have room for a bench mill. It will go in my basement. I will have to take it apart as I do not have an outside entrance. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mksj (Jun 18, 2020)

Might look at the PM-30MV and the Taiwanese 727 counterpart which is the PM-728VT if you are looking at a bit higher build quality.  Weiss has always been a bit of an unknown when it comes to service and parts in the US, although they do have an outlet in the US these days and it is now sold by DROPros (which have a very good reputation). I still think from a service and parts point of view you would be better off with the PM line, or Grizzly for that matter. The PM-728VT would be my first choice at the same price as the VM32L if you need to break it down to get it into the basement, otherwise the PM-727V is an impressive little mill and has a higher top end then the Weiss. If you have 220V then look at the PM-30MV.





						NEW! PM-728VT Ultra Precision Milling Machine – Precision Matthews Machinery Co.
					






					www.precisionmatthews.com
				





			Weiss Mills


----------



## mec9900 (Jun 18, 2020)

mksj said:


> Might look at the PM-30MV and the Taiwanese 727 counterpart which is the PM-728VT if you are looking at a bit higher build quality.  Weiss has always been a bit of an unknown when it comes to service and parts in the US, although they do have an outlet in the US these days and it is now sold by DROPros (which have a very good reputation). I still think from a service and parts point of view you would be better off with the PM line, or Grizzly for that matter. The PM-728VT would be my first choice at the same price as the VM32L if you need to break it down to get it into the basement, otherwise the PM-727V is an impressive little mill and has a higher top end then the Weiss. If you have 220V then look at the PM-30MV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.  The PM 727V for $2099.00 is at the top of my budget.  The only reason I am looking at the Weiss VM32L is Toolots has it on sale for $1899.00.  I really like the PM-30MV  but it is $2399.00.  By the time I add shipping and a do dad or to to the PM 727V it is $2500 - $2600.00


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 18, 2020)

If you plan on using and keeping your mill for 20 years or so , $300-$600 bucks isn't much for buying a better machine . The re-sale value would also be greater if ever sold .


----------



## mec9900 (Jun 18, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> If you plan on using and keeping your mill for 20 years or so , $300-$600 bucks isn't much for buying a better machine . The re-sale value would also be greater if ever sold .


I am 70 years old and retired/retarded.  I hope I have another 20 years let in me.  The wife sits the budget.  I had a complete shop on the farm, clausing 12/36 lathe, Excello VS knee mill, and on an on.  I am going to make parts for my R/C hobby, planes, quads, and construction equipment.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 18, 2020)

I like rc planes.....


----------



## mec9900 (Jun 19, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> I like rc planes.....


So do I, but have got in to this lately:


----------



## francist (Jun 19, 2020)

Very cool! There’s another member on here RVJimD who has some very neat crawler and loader stuff going on. I’ve spent many an hour watching his dump truck go back and forth in his sand pile.

-frank


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 19, 2020)

It sounds like you have a pretty solid idea of what you want, or at least what a mill that will fit your budget / space is capable of.
I'm not sure about the 727 but I know there are a couple of members here with the PM25. Looking at the specs the 727 looks very similar but with a taller column and bigger motor.

There also is a youtuber Blondihacks who uses a PM25 mill, not the exact one you are looking at, but it still might be useful to see a similar mill actually being used. In one of the videos she talks a bit about the specific mill and the pros / cons she has found with it.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7Jf7t6BL4e74O53dL6arSw


----------



## mec9900 (Jun 19, 2020)

francist said:


> Very cool! There’s another member on here RVJimD who has some very neat crawler and loader stuff going on. I’ve spent many an hour watching his dump truck go back and forth in his sand pile.
> 
> -frank


It gets addictive, the more you watch, the more you want to watch.  A dump truck and a loader are on the agenda if I ever get over the move.


----------



## mec9900 (Jun 19, 2020)

Great site,  I watched just a little of her video on the mill, will have to watch more when I get the time.  Just a wealth of information on machine in general.


----------



## mec9900 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mill purchase update.  I just got home with a used PM-25MV that I found on Facebook.   It was only 30 miles away.  Was not what I would have bought if I had ordered one, but could not pass on the deal ($1675.00).  It has DOR, the base cabinet, a set of R8 collets, a clamping set, a 4 inch vise, and some endmills.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 5, 2020)

Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 5, 2020)

mec9900 said:


> Mill purchase update.  I just got home with a used PM-25MV that I found on Facebook.   It was only 30 miles away.  Was not what I would have bought if I had ordered one, but could not pass on the deal ($1675.00).  It has DOR, the base cabinet, a set of R8 collets, a clamping set, a 4 inch vise, and some endmills.




Looks to small for you.   I can be there after lunch tomorrow to take it off your hands.


----------



## mec9900 (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes, it is smaller than I would have ordered, but this way I can get my hands dirty right away.  If it proves to be to small for me I can upgrade later.


----------



## mec9900 (Jul 15, 2020)

Has anyone tried one of these power table feeds:






						AS-250 150Lbs Torque Power Feed Milling Machine X-Axis ALSGS 0-200RPM
					

AS-250 150Lbs Torque Power Feed Milling Machine X-Axis ALSGS 0-200RPM



					www.yalextron.com
				




For that price I just ordered one.  Have wasted more money on other things.


----------



## hman (Jul 18, 2020)

Hmmmm ... the part number makes it look like an Align power feed, but the brand name appears to be "Vervor."  However, the price is way too low - something like 7X to 10X lower than Align.  I tried looking all over yalextron's website and can't figure out where they're located.  Probably China?  Might be OK, but I'd approach this deal with a good measure of caution.


----------



## springer (Jul 19, 2020)

That's the cheapest I've seen any powered ever. By a lot actually.  Let us know if it works out.

Edit- a quick search points to the idea that website may be a scam. Hopefully it works out for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## mec9900 (Jul 24, 2020)

hman said:


> Hmmmm ... the part number makes it look like an Align power feed, but the brand name appears to be "Vervor."  However, the price is way too low - something like 7X to 10X lower than Align.  I tried looking all over yalextron's website and can't figure out where they're located.  Probably China?  Might be OK, but I'd approach this deal with a good measure of caution.


I paid with PayPal.  If they do not ship it it will take awhile but I will get my money back.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 24, 2020)

I hate to throw water on the fire but I don’t think that’s the correct style power feed for that mill. 
I think this is the style that’s required. 



			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pf-bench-alb-310s-x/
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mec9900 (Jul 25, 2020)

springer said:


> That's the cheapest I've seen any powered ever. By a lot actually.  Let us know if it works out.
> 
> Edit- a quick search points to the idea that website may be a scam. Hopefully it works out for you. Keep us posted.


I thought it looked to good to be true.  Would not have tried it if I could not use PayPal.


DavidR8 said:


> I hate to throw water on the fire but I don’t think that’s the correct style power feed for that mill.
> I think this is the style that’s required.
> 
> 
> ...





DavidR8 said:


> I hate to throw water on the fire but I don’t think that’s the correct style power feed for that mill.
> I think this is the style that’s required.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I know it will require some work, but that is part of the fun.  I have made a complete powerfeed for a knee mill before.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 25, 2020)

@mec9900 I’ll keep following to see how you progress. I want a power feed for my RF but is a ways down the list at full-freight prices. Adapting different type of drive is appealing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mec9900 (Jul 25, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> @mec9900 I’ll keep following to see how you progress. I want a power feed for my RF but is a ways down the list at full-freight prices. Adapting different type of drive is appealing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to get it first.  It very well could be a scam.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 25, 2020)

Seems like some really good deals here....






						JET JMD-15 115/230V 1PH 1HP Mill/Drill w/ R-8 Taper - 350017
					

JET JMD-15 115/230V 1PH 1HP Mill/Drill w/ R-8 Taper - 350017



					www.yalextron.com
				




At that price I'll take two 

John


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 25, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Seems like some really good deals here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This cannot be for real...


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 25, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> This cannot be for real...



They have an awful lot of other stuff on their website for something that's a scam. But if I was going to scam I would probably put a bunch of stuff priced at normal rates with a few that are just too good to be true. It doesn't seem like a good way to make a living though, $40 or $100 for something that's only going to appeal to a small market?

Someone should order one just for grins....

Won't be me though, I'm still waiting for my dividing head 


John


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 25, 2020)

@matthewsx 
Free shipping on a 10x50 knee mill. Deal of the century 
I must say it's a pretty sophisticated scam site if that’s what it is.


----------



## mec9900 (Jul 26, 2020)

Well things are not looking to good.  Checked my PayPal account and it shows that it has been shipped with a USPS tracking number.  When I check the tracking thru USPS it shows that it was delivered 6 days before the order was placed.  Looks like I have been scamed for sure.  I will be contacting PayPal Monday.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 26, 2020)

mec9900 said:


> Well things are not looking to good.  Checked my PayPal account and it shows that it has been shipped with a USPS tracking number.  When I check the tracking thru USPS it shows that it was delivered 6 days before the order was placed.  Looks like I have been scamed for sure.  I will be contacting PayPal Monday.



File the claim now, it may only be $40 bucks but it's your money and they will drag it out as long as possible in my experience. It does appear as if they have figured out a few items that people like us want and how to scam a relatively small amount of money out of the system. I'm sure they know that you'll eventually get your money back from PayPal but by then they will be on to the next thing.

Sorry,

JOhn


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 26, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> @matthewsx
> Free shipping on a 10x50 knee mill. Deal of the century
> I must say it's a pretty sophisticated scam site if that’s what it is.


There's little doubt in my mind....

JOhn


----------



## mec9900 (Jul 26, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> There's little doubt in my mind....
> 
> JOhn


I have the same thought, will start the claim in the morning.


----------



## mksj (Jul 26, 2020)

I always like to do some research on sites, check reviews and check the contact/return information Is there a physical address/site and look it up with Google Earth to see if it is a building or an empty dirt lot. This site is one big red flag if you put in a search and review the first one takes you to BBB scams, and other similar reviews. The other consideration is does the drive fit the mill, and in this case it doesn't even if you did receive it.




__





						Yalextron.com Review: Legit? Yalextron Scam | De-Reviews
					

Yalextron, which is selling a variety of products, is not a genuine or trustworthy website. Yes, Yalextron is a scam. Well, let’s find out why is a Yalextron.com scam and what is Yalextron.com in real through our Yalextron review here. So, let’s begin with our Yalextron review. Yalextron, is a...




					de-reviews.com


----------



## mec9900 (Jul 28, 2020)

Claim started with PayPal today.


----------



## mec9900 (Aug 10, 2020)

mec9900 said:


> Claim started with PayPal today.


PayPal refunded my money today.  I think I will build my own Powerfeed.


----------



## springer (Aug 10, 2020)

mec9900 said:


> PayPal refunded my money today.  I think I will build my own Powerfeed.


I've been tossing that idea around as well. I'm just starting to look into it as I don't know anything about this stuff, but so far I've come to the idea that I need a nema 23 stepper, stepper pulse gsignal generator controller, power supply and of course the  hardware/mount items.


----------



## mec9900 (Aug 12, 2020)

springer said:


> I've been tossing that idea around as well. I'm just starting to look into it as I don't know anything about this stuff, but so far I've come to the idea that I need a nema 23 stepper, stepper pulse gsignal generator controller, power supply and of course the  hardware/mount items.


You have given it more thought than I have.


----------

